
Gilt Groupe Raising $80-$100 Million At A ~$1 Billion Valuation - pitdesi
http://www.businessinsider.com/gilt-groupe-raising-100-million-1-billion-valuation-2011-2
======
muhfuhkuh
Less than 4x earnings, so please no "bubble" talk, folks.

